# Drag strength and small spinning reels



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day Lapse
Replace the standard washers with carbontex drag washers (or similar brand) and use a small amount of Cals drag grease or Shimano Drag grease. You should be able to pick them up from Jones Tackle in Lutwyche, or on line. Jack Erskine can make them for you if you cant find the right ones http://jackerskine.com/dragfrictionwashers.html

Carbontex washers will give you a little more drag, but more importantly they will be more smoother and are less affected by heat.

If you want a stronger, smoother, lighter, egg beater reel you'll have to spend a few more dollars.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Okuma Salina ii... $150 on ebay or $300 from mo's.

Ask Spooled1/Dan about the 5000 or do a search on his comments about the reel. 20kg+ drag will pull the heads off most things.

Smaller and larger sizes are available. I bought a 16000 for $175 delivered and I am really impressed as is everyone I have shown the reel.


----------



## rastus (Mar 2, 2010)

diabolical said:


> Okuma Salina ii... $150 on ebay or $300 from mo's.
> 
> Ask Spooled1/Dan about the 5000 or do a search on his comments about the reel. 20kg+ drag will pull the heads off most things.
> 
> Smaller and larger sizes are available. I bought a 16000 for $175 delivered and I am really impressed as is everyone I have shown the reel.


Thanks ;-) now I'm 150 out of pocket and have yet another thing to hide


----------



## Tank (May 26, 2008)

I recently used my Daiwa advantage 2500 on a North QLD fishing trip. It has a drag of 7kg and performed exceptionally well catching Queenies/Barra/Trevally and other reefies . However what I learnt from this trip was that it is the whole package (gears body handles etc) that is just as important as the drag.
The 2500 stood up to the punishment with some minor tightening of some screws but overall the reel is a little looser than when I left.
So good drag needs to match good internals if you want it to last.
For the price you are looking at I would recommend a 3500/4000 advantage bought on the net from O/S as you can get them for under $200, I used a 4000 on my trip as heavy casting/trolling reel and it excelled for a reel with only 8kg of drag.
It caught the two Trevs in the below pics on a 25kg ugly stick.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I just set myself up with a heavier outfit for chasing pelagics.

stradic 4000 + berkley dropshot diable 6-10kg

i brought the reel in cheap from the states, and the rods were on special for $99 from motackle (insanely cheap)

dont get too hung up on drag ratings, its only one part of the equation. The reason the penn's are so popular is that they are bulletproof reliable. The reason I dont use them is they are too bloody heavy to cast all day.

edit: just read the post above. I also recommend the new daiwa advantage. i brought a 2000 in fo9rm the states and its a beautiful reel. They are basically a SOL but in the US they are priced way cheaper ($130 USD v's $200 USD)


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

rastus said:


> diabolical said:
> 
> 
> > Okuma Salina ii... $150 on ebay or $300 from mo's.
> ...


Good luck trying to hide such a shiny bling reel, best to come clean. My wife is onto me and knows what most of the reels are called.
Her name is Selina......... "Look dear this one has your name on it.....almost"


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: She could be best described as a Baitrunner in freespool, lookout when she turns the handle


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I second that on the salina 11. Great little reel  had mine for about 5months now, hasnt missed a beat. I run it on a 10-20kg braid concept rod, and 40lb braid. Has anialated some good fish. Lastime it was a 7foot bronzie around the 70kg mark. I had a solid 8kg of drag for the whole fight, and it handled it like a stella! haha. Think there rated to 12kg of drag.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

chrissy said:


> I second that on the salina 11. Great little reel  had mine for about 5months now, hasnt missed a beat. I run it on a 10-20kg braid concept rod, and 40lb braid. Has anialated some good fish. Lastime it was a 7foot bronzie around the 70kg mark. I had a solid 8kg of drag for the whole fight, and it handled it like a stella! haha. Think there rated to 12kg of drag.


 What size do you have chrissy. I reckon they are the poor mans stella, time will tell how they hold up in the long run.


----------



## rastus (Mar 2, 2010)

I might have to holdoff till next pay for the reel saw the other post and have an inshore in the post from the states. I think the baitrunner is the best description I have heard haha. Mine is the same

just moved house and I now know her shoes outnumber my reels/lures so I have an excuse to stock pile a couple more


----------

